# Game 36, Bucks vs Raptors



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Another team like the Pistons that the Bucks should be able to handle easily, but lets hope they actually do handle them easily.



> Bucks (18-17) vs. Toronto Raptors (14-22).
> 
> WHEN: Noon Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-c38bo5u-186648851.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good all around game from the Bucks. Luckily the rebounding deficit we had didn't come back to bite us.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Good all around game from the Bucks. Luckily the rebounding deficit we had didn't come back to bite us.



At least the bad quarter was the first, makes a big difference in a game. You can overcome a bad first quarter easier than a bad fourth.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

another good game.. they looked great after the first quarter


----------

